# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso Teórico Practico: DESHIDRATACIÓN DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS

## AALINAT

*Curso Teórico Práctico:  DESHIDRATACIÓN DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS*   - Fundamentos del proceso de deshidratación. - Participación interactiva. - Balance de materia.     *Fecha:*  Sábado 22 de marzo *Hora:*  09:00 am  04:00 pm *Lugar:*  Av. Industrial 781  203 
                (Alt. Av. 25 Argentina) *Precio:*  S/. 100 *Cuenta Corriente BCP Soles:* 191-1443215-0-28 **  *¡¡¡¡ANIMATE A PARTICIPAR DE ESTE CURSO DONDE PODRAS DESHIDRATAR TU FRUTA U HORTALIZA PREFERIDAD!!!! 
¡SE ENTREGARAN CERTIFICADOS!* Temas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios.

----------


## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Favor confirmar si se inicia el curso. Saludos

----------


## Aldo Rodríguez

Estimados, tendrán otro curso programado en los próximos meses para este 2018?

----------

